# Airbag replacement.



## Infineon (Jun 30, 2017)

2004 T30 X-Trail 2.2 dci
Found out, that my car has had an accident some time in a past, and it had deployed all airbags. Looks like those weren't replaced properly during repairs, therefore now i want to fix that.
I found a repair shop, that will do the job, since they specialise on electronics, but they don't have experience with X-Trail, and can't list all parts required to do the job, so it's up to me to find those.
From what I understand, I need bag on a steering wheel, a passenger bag, side-skirts (two), safety-belt pretensioners (two). Probably I would also need impact sensors? Not sure how many of those X-Trail T30 has. Also - are safety-belt pretensioners only found on front seats, or all five?

Does anyone have experience dealing with my issue? Did I miss anything else?

Kind Regards


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds rather expensive, but necessary. For the different bits and what all is required you will probably want to look at a few sections from the service manual. Here is a good free source.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2004-4145


----------



## Infineon (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for a link!
Found some useful diagrams and part numbers, this definitely will speed up the process.

Cheers!


----------

